# Hs621 belt and pulley size



## MoparSteve (Nov 22, 2017)

Good day group. Just wanted to know if anyone could provide the correct belt and pulley size for my recently purchased 2nd hand HS621 s/n: SZAN-1103710.


I found belt # LA-38 which is Honda's part # 22431-747-003. Supposed to be a 1/2 X 38" length belt. I purchased a 1/2 X 38" Kevlar belt and now with both adjustments for the idler engagement arm at full extention (most slack) the auger runs right at start up without engaging the tensioner idler.


The belt I removed was a 4L390. I thought the previous owner instsalled the wrong belt and wanted to install a new belt to ensure all work well. I even noticed the belt cover was melted on the bottom with the previous belt. I am beginning to think the previous owner installed a larger pulley to gain speed on the auger. What is the proper dimention of the original driven pulley?


It was a bear to install and it is IMPOSSIBLE to turn the belt on the pullies when installed.


Any help is much appreciated.


Steve. (trying to be ready for 1st snowfall)


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

MoparSteve said:


> Good day group. Just wanted to know if anyone could provide the correct belt and pulley size for my recently purchased 2nd hand HS621 s/n: SZAN-1103710.
> 
> 
> I found belt # LA-38 which is Honda's part # 22431-747-003. Supposed to be a 1/2 X 38" length belt. I purchased a 1/2 X 38" Kevlar belt and now with both adjustments for the idler engagement arm at full extention (most slack) the auger runs right at start up without engaging the tensioner idler.
> ...


I was in the same position as you last year, i did research on my second hand HS621 for a new non-oem belt, found that people said it took a 1/2 x 38" belt... so that's what i ordered. Same result, pita to get on, too tight, auger always on no matter what was adjusted. I had the original honda belt, stretched as it may be, so i measured it (should have done it in the first place) and found it was basically a 39" belt (what you removed from the previous owner). This is what i ordered https://www.ebay.com/itm/391444456351?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649 (can i even link this?) Its installed in my 621 right now, however it has not been run for very long, so i don't know about longevity, hope this helps.

The Honda OEM belt has to be somewhere between 38-39"....manufacturers like to do that. B/c of this it will be the best fit over aftermarket parts... but wont stop me from trying other options.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

OE belts seem to never be the cut and dry length “38 inch”. They are always somewhere in between. I recommmend a Honda replacement belt.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Honda Replacement belts are reasonably priced. Purchase a new Honda Genuine belt for it and you'll be good to go.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

For the used HS621 I bought, I used Genuine Honda parts for the belt (reasonable prices on ebay) I got aftermarket paddles and scraper though.


----------



## MoparSteve (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks group. I measured an original belt here at work and it is an in between 4L380-and 4L390. Obviously a propriatary length on Honda's part.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Everyone is assuming it is a fractional belt, measure dimensions (3) of OEM belt using millimeters and then cross reference. Metric machines take metric parts. Gates 10X950 (notched) or SPZ950 would be likely candidates.

http://www.vbeltsupply.com/spz950-1.html


----------



## MoparSteve (Nov 22, 2017)

I measured it at work on our belt guide and the original is a 4L485, which is not available in aftermarket. Bought a Kevlar 4L390 and adjusted the tensoin as tight as one can and everything seems to be working fine. Will be waiting for our first significant snow fall to test it out. Kevlar should not strech so I should be good.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I've heard many owners on the forums state that one should always use OEM replacement belts.


----------

